# Data/Communications Training



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know who provides training to pull communication cable and do the punch down for it in Canada? I have my journeyman ticket but companies requiring a person to do this style of work state that a journeyman has to be take a course and be certified


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure but if you find out, let me know; I'm in Edmonton and interested.


----------



## reddog552 (Oct 11, 2007)

*certify*

I have been certified by Siemon & Leviton. Company I worked for Had Instructors come in for a full day 10 hrs.I have done this work for a while off and on for years,have all the basic + expirence.But got certified in punchdown,termination,grounding up to Cat 7 ,Coax,Rack sys. Ive also been certified for Coax Up to 9"for years by Andrews, Dialectric,Comscope,Company has always paid for these Certs.Try contacting Levitron or Siemon they like having people certified with there products.The training usally was a grand or so lots were free.


----------

